# Moving House! I don't want to stress her out!



## Pickles The Hedgehog (Sep 30, 2014)

So I'm moving in with my Grandad - it's only a 15 minute drive from where I used to live and pickles loves the car so I'm not worried about the travelling as such. It's just moving her to a new enviroment. Anything I can do to make the transition easier? She's a rescue Hedgey so changes her mind on whether she trust me or not frequently lol. I want her to love her new home - will new smells stress her out? It's much quieter here too - will that freak her out? Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

When I moved (more then an hr from where I lived), I just put Bell in a box with her blanket, water, and food. When I got there I set up the cage in a quite place, and left her to do her thing. Your hog will mostly be freaked out, regardless of what you do. Mine decided to take a few days off when we moved, but it was expected. 


Just try to make the trip as easy on her as possible!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I think a quieter environment will be good for her. As long as she has her cage the same way it was I think she will be fine. She might enjoy all the new weird smells! Good luck.
-Susan H.


----------



## Pickles The Hedgehog (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks guys! I guess it's just gotta happen so fingers crossed all goes well  xx


----------



## SnuggleBugComforts (Jul 19, 2015)

I would suggest to bring as many familiar smells as you can. Maybe give her one of your t-shirts to curl up in for the first few nights? That seemed to help my little one. Just make sure she won't get her toes hung up on it. 

All in all, just make sure she keeps eating and pooping. She should be fine


----------

